# Strezov Sampling - Choir Essentials



## Evans (Jan 26, 2021)

> A great sketching tool or a great and compact choral sample library - this is Choir Essentials. Available now on https://www.strezov-sampling.com






I don't actually see it on their site yet, but this popped up in my YouTube feed.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 26, 2021)

Evans said:


> I don't actually see it on their site yet, but this popped up in my YouTube feed.


Because you are faster than us. You will see it in 2 hours. Promised.


----------



## Evans (Jan 26, 2021)

Let's get this party started: I have and quite enjoy Wotan, Freyja, Arva, and Storm Choir Ultimate. It's hard to go wrong with a Strezov choir.

How much so? Rhodope 2 is completely out of the range for my practical use, but I've been tempted to still pick it up because, well, _Strezov choir_.

I imagine this will be a good product for many people, covering bits from Wotan, Freyja, Arva, and Storm Choir Ultimate.


----------



## davidson (Jan 26, 2021)

Great idea. I do wish the legato patches had more than one vowel option, but I understand the reason they don't.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 26, 2021)

davidson said:


> Great idea. I do wish the legato patches had more than one vowel option, but I understand the reason they don't.


We went for the additional children choir and individual SATB sections instead, since that gives you way more flexibility.

If you want other vowels you can use the syllables in the Performance Patches and adjust some settings. It's very flexible.


----------



## Scamper (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, that's a nice surprise.
I always wanted to get into the Strezov Choirs, but couldn't justify the price of Arva+Freyja+Wotan for my needs. Another vowel for the legatos would have been cool to have, but at that price, it's really great value.


----------



## Evans (Jan 26, 2021)

The page is up:








Choir Essentials


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com







> *Intro Price € 99 ends March 2 2021 (Normal Retail Price 149 €).*


Seems like a pretty darn good deal if anyone is, um, choir deficient.


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jan 26, 2021)

Bought =). It's exactly what I was needing.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 26, 2021)

Pricing is very fair. And it's for Kontakt Player too. Great choice for everybody with a tight budget, if you ask me


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 26, 2021)

How do you guys like it? Haven had a chance to listen to the demos yet.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh and damn you "essential" libraries for being so tempting 😂


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 26, 2021)

On a side note if someone has issues registering Choir Essentials in Native Access today. We heard that there is currently a problem in the database they are trying to fix. So it might take a couple of hours.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 26, 2021)

Instant buy! Always wanted to have a Strezov Choir, and the Essentials are perfectly sufficient for me as a supplement to my other choir libraries. The price is right and so is the quality.

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Evans (Jan 26, 2021)

I think a good thing about this Choir Essentials release is that the upgrade paths (I know nothing about the upgrade pricing, just the products) are toward some very well regarded choir libraries.

These choir upgrades are known entities with many reviews, demos, and written user feedback. You're not "investing" in future promises.


----------



## Laddy (Jan 26, 2021)

Interesting, what's the upgrade to, say Storm choir 3 (?) ?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 26, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Interesting, what's the upgrade to, say Storm choir 3 (?) ?


It depends on what you own. If you just own Choir Essentials it's 50 € off, if you own some other choir libraries from us it's an additional 10 € per library. All those discounts are permanent and stack on top of special sales.

The lowest price you can get for Choir Essentials is 39 €.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 26, 2021)

So is that a more aggressive crossgrade discount to SCU for Choir Essentials than Wotan/Freyja?

I have the latter two libraries and it's only €40 off SCU under My Crossgrades.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 26, 2021)

Is this worth looking at seriously for someone who already has EWSC, Olympus Elements, and Oceania?


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm interested in how this compares to something like Olympus Elements. At first blush, it feels more advanced and more flexible, but that might also be recency bias, and a killer interface persuading me.


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Jan 26, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> I'm interested in how this compares to something like Olympus Elements. At first blush, it feels more advanced and more flexible, but that might also be recency bias, and a killer interface persuading me.


I know I might be a bit biased on the issue, but to me the fact that there's the children choir along with the playable performance patches and the three mic positions just makes it more interesting and easier to use than Olympus. Also something to consider if you have Oceania, it's always nice to have a children choir patch that works in the same way.

Edit: I almost forgot to mention the polyphonic legato... I love that stuff, such a great tool to write fast


----------



## Delboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Thks - great offer .. count me in


----------



## AndyP (Jan 26, 2021)

Great choir. With the limitation that there are only 5 syllables. Fun to play with and layering performance and legato patches sounds excellent thanks to polyphonic legato.
Definitely worth the money. Fun to play with.


----------



## CT (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh this is nice! I've been wanting something to add to the Whitacre choir for a larger, dramatic sort of choral sound.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 26, 2021)

Insta-buy! Thanks for making this!


----------



## Covent Garden (Jan 26, 2021)

I have bought Arva, Freya, Wotan and Storm Choir Ultimate

And because I am an excessive “choir addict” (have 8 DIO Liberis / Requiem / Emperium = Lacrimosa with more Mics / Insolidus / Silka / Studio Sopranos and Spitfire Audio Eric Whitcare / Oceania 1 + 2 / the hole ETHERA series / Jaeger Hangar 4 / all Metropolis Ark 1-4) and although all those libs have their strength and weakness (Liberis f.e. has a very nice portamento, Spitfire a very nice textured sound, Insolidus and Silka have gorgeous and extremely natural swells, Jaeger Hangar 4 is no choir (I know...) because of it’s outstanding Legato transitions) Strezov Choir Libs are the most versatile ones and while I do need to compose FOR Silka / Insolidus f.e. I am able to fit MY compositions with Strezov libs and that’s GREAT! The Syllable Engines with their outstanding Polylegato Transitions are the easiest way to fit Choir sequences with longs and shorts at once. Just my 2 Cents.

And what others don’t do: Conistency in case of sound (stages, reverb, transitions and so on), Plugin behavior, Syllable Engine, Velocity, expression … It is so much easier to fit different choirs if they all do it the same way and it seems like you place just other singers on the same stage and be able to "play" all of them immediately. Same playability, same behavior, same workflow. Amazing!
If you need children then take Arva, if you need intimitate and more calm sounding women or men then take Freya or Wotan. And if you like it really epic with heavy vibrato and FULL expression then your decision is Storm Choir Ultimate. And now you have the possibility to get a "Lite" Edition of all those gorgeous Libs.
So if you don't have bought all Strezov Choirs like I did , this option is a NO Brainer.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 26, 2021)

Thinking, thinking...LOL


----------



## Covent Garden (Jan 26, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Thinking, thinking...LOL


Do it


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 26, 2021)

Covent Garden said:


> Do it


Most likely. Gonna listen to some more demos tonight.


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jan 26, 2021)

Sounds beautiful! I think this is a must have for those that don't already own WOTAN, FREYJA, ARVA and Storm Choir! Price seems perfect for what you get.


----------



## Henu (Jan 26, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> if you own some other choir libraries from us it's an additional 20 € per library


Not for me at least...? I own Wotan, Freyja and SC1 and while I'm pretty sure SC1 doesn't give me any discount for obvious reasons, I believe Wotan and Freyja should both - according to this - lower the price 20 € each, which is not the case here.

My price is 79 € when logged in, so I'm only getting the 20 € discount per library from one of the two eligible libraries I own.


----------



## I like music (Jan 27, 2021)

The demos sound amazing.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 27, 2021)

Henu said:


> Not for me at least...? I own Wotan, Freyja and SC1 and while I'm pretty sure SC1 doesn't give me any discount for obvious reasons, I believe Wotan and Freyja should both - according to this - lower the price 20 € each, which is not the case here.
> 
> My price is 79 € when logged in, so I'm only getting the 20 € discount per library from one of the two eligible libraries I own.


Sorry my fault. It's 10 € otherwise you would never get to 39 €.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 27, 2021)

I was looking for a choir library to complement Storm Choir 2 for more general use, but sadly dedicated choir libraries are quite expensive. This came out of nowhere and was an instabuy for me. Very satisfied with the playability and tone. Easy to get good sounding result and very inspiring. I especially love the children choir and the choices of changing different keyboard layout. In my opinion at this intro price it is the best bang for buck choir library at the moment.


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jan 27, 2021)

Agreed, I bought it yesterday, it covers a lot of terrain, sounds great with a lot of character, and is very simple to use. Great tool.


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jan 27, 2021)

That said, a complimentary Strezov's choir fx would be awesome.


----------



## Scamper (Jan 27, 2021)

I also bought it now and got my hands on it. This is my first experience with the Strezov polyphonic legatos, but they're the best and most playable I've seen so far. I didn't think it would be so pleasant to have a well working sustain and legato patch in one.


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 27, 2021)

Scamper said:


> I also bought it now and got my hands on it. This is my first experience with the Strezov polyphonic legatos, but they're the best and most playable I've seen so far. I didn't think it would be so pleasant to have a well working sustain and legato patch in one.


Audiobro Genesis does this with great finesse IMO. 

I only have Rhodope 2 from Strezov but will be looking at this to explore their other offerings.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 27, 2021)

The legatos in the walkthrough sounded very synthetic to me. Not sure about this based off what i heard. 

Also, are the syllables programmable? Or am I stuck with the order Strezov set out?


----------



## I like music (Jan 27, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> The legatos in the walkthrough sounded very synthetic to me. Not sure about this based off what i heard.
> 
> Also, are the syllables programmable? Or am I stuck with the order Strezov set out?


$99 Jake. I've seen you buy way worse stuff for way higher prices.

Go on, you know you want to... These would go nicely with that "Into Battle" track on your site. I can practically hear them calling to you (btw is that a real trumpet?)

That said I'm also interested in knowing about the syllable order, even though I'm mainly interested for the vowel/legatos.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 27, 2021)

I like music said:


> $99 Jake. I've seen you buy way worse stuff for way higher prices.


like? LOL. I also just got VOXOS...and I actually won a VSL BBO children's choir...I'm gonna skip it. 


I like music said:


> btw is that a real trumpet?


That is Century Brass solo  It's pretty awesome sounding. 

My wish is that choir libraries created more languages other than mostly Latin (church) stuff...Samarian, Egyptian...etc would be fantastic.


----------



## I like music (Jan 27, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> like? LOL. I also just got VOXOS...and I actually won a VSL BBO children's choir...I'm gonna skip it.
> 
> That is Century Brass solo  It's pretty awesome sounding.
> 
> My wish is that choir libraries created more languages other than mostly Latin (church) stuff...Samarian, Egyptian...etc would be fantastic.


See this is the problem. I came here to look at this choir and now I'm interested in century brass haha. 

Only joking about the purchases. 

Agreed on the Latin focus. That said, I think this is a super smart business move. This library will be a go-to for many composers given its price point and what most people need to do with choirs... Even at full price.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jan 27, 2021)

Scamper said:


> I also bought it now and got my hands on it. This is my first experience with the Strezov polyphonic legatos, but they're the best and most playable I've seen so far. I didn't think it would be so pleasant to have a well working sustain and legato patch in one.


Now you're gonna' have to buy Afflatus...


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 27, 2021)

I like music said:


> See this is the problem. I came here to look at this choir and now I'm interested in century brass haha.
> 
> Only joking about the purchases.
> 
> Agreed on the Latin focus. That said, I think this is a super smart business move. This library will be a go-to for many composers given its price point and what most people need to do with choirs... Even at full price.


Agreed it's a good move. For developers that have many libraries, doing these smaller more focused libraries is a great idea.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 27, 2021)

Evans said:


> Let's get this party started: I have and quite enjoy Wotan, Freyja, Arva, and Storm Choir Ultimate. It's hard to go wrong with a Strezov choir.
> 
> How much so? Rhodope 2 is completely out of the range for my practical use, but I've been tempted to still pick it up because, well, _Strezov choir_.


I ended up also buying a lot of these, including Rhodope 2, which is super cool. And don't forget -- more choirs in "JADE," from Mongolia....

Today, there are tons of great choirs -- Spitfire's Eric Whitacre, the Strezov libraries, and I still love the word builder capabilities of East West's Hollywood Choirs.

[note: I have received free products from East West and Strezov Sampling]


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 27, 2021)

I like music said:


> See this is the problem. I came here to look at this choir and now I'm interested in century brass haha.


CB is fantastic...but you gotta get it on major sale. I think I paid something along the lines of $198 for the bundle IIR, but it definitely was a very low price.


----------



## I like music (Jan 27, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> CB is fantastic...but you gotta get it on major sale. I think I paid something along the lines of $198 for the bundle IIR, but it definitely was a very low price.


Will definitely keep an eye out for such a sale. Thanks!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 27, 2021)

Just bought it. Beautiful.

I was planning to use mainly Spitfire's Eric Whiteacre and NI Mysteria for 2021, but this library will come handy for doubling, since it sounds so transparent and full at the same time.


----------



## Nadav (Jan 27, 2021)

I realize they don't cover the same ground but if you had to choose would you get this and Olympus elements or would you save up for Eric Whitacre?


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nadav said:


> I realize they don't cover the same ground but if you had to choose would you get this and Olympus elements or would you save up for Eric Whitacre?



I don't have Olympus Elements, but I have Micro and I prefer the playability and tone of Strezov Choir Essentials. Olympus does not respond to Modwheel, but can set it up to control some parameters like volume and swell. Eric Whitacre I don't have but is on my radar, I bet it is amazing but heard some referring it to a bit specialized and not suited for everything. Choir Essentials is a bargain and a great tool to have regardless and I doubt I will look for any choir libraries for a long time. Maybe someone that owns all the libraries can answer better.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 28, 2021)

Perfect! I was lacking a Choir library, I now have one and am very happy with it. Great value and wonderful sounding to my ears.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 28, 2021)

This and Areia Lite are such good bargains


----------



## Nadav (Jan 30, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> This and Areia Lite are such good bargains


I'm looking for more libraries with good value for cost, purchased BBC SO core for $220 on black friday, can Areia Lite offer me something I can't do on BBC?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 30, 2021)

Nadav said:


> I'm looking for more libraries with good value for cost, purchased BBC SO core for $220 on black friday, can Areia Lite offer me something I can't do on BBC?


Hey man, sorry to confuse, but I actually don’t own these libraries myself. But from what I’ve heard and seen, they’re very comprehensive for their price.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 30, 2021)

Nadav said:


> I'm looking for more libraries with good value for cost, purchased BBC SO core for $220 on black friday, can Areia Lite offer me something I can't do on BBC?


If you already have BBCSO Core, it really only offers the tone if you’re looking for variety or a more modern/hyped type of string sound. You won’t see the additional articulations or microphone positions over what’s in BBCSO Core unless you buy the full version of Areia.


----------



## Scamper (Feb 1, 2021)

I played around with Choir Essentials and made a simple and weird track using all patches and dynamics. It's exposed choir and a bit of strings. For performance patches, I'm always using the divided keyboard layout for clearer voices.

Again, I really love the playability of the choir and the sound of it. It would be great to have the additional dynamic layer of the full versions. So I wish it would go a bit softer at times, but well, in the end it's still fantastic value. I should probably get Arva at some point.

Here is the track, if anybody is interested.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 1, 2021)

After using Afflatus a while I’m thinking about this only because of the poly-legato, even though I have many great choirs. It bothers me that many developers, including Spitfire, don’t realize how important this is for writing if you don’t work on paper. 

Getting the inspiration and timing down, even if your going to replace it with sections, is so important, esp in Stings, Brass, and Choirs. When adding feel one layer at a time, I often lose my original intent because of the time it takes. I’m hoping for a sketch templete where every section is this easy to play.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 1, 2021)

As someone who uses exclusively Olympus Choir Elements, would this be a nice addition? I want something with smooth legato, dynamics and can also play loud (kinda like Lord of the Rings) Would this be good?


----------



## Nadav (Feb 1, 2021)

They skimped on the dynamic layers? :(


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 1, 2021)

Nadav said:


> They skimped on the dynamic layers? :(


That will be in Choir Essentials Pro. That and 10 times the syllables.


----------



## Nadav (Feb 1, 2021)

It's weird because on their product page they wrote "with no compromises in dynamic range".


----------



## KerrySmith (Feb 1, 2021)

I bought this the day that it came out and immediately used it on two tracks that are going to client mix this week. The legato patches sit nicely in a full-ish arrangement


----------



## damstraversaz (Feb 2, 2021)

That's a interesting library. Is it possible to change the syllables and if so what are the possibilities ?

I'm surely missing something, as I don't find this information in the manual or the Walkthrough, just so the exclusion feature.


----------



## jben (Feb 2, 2021)

damstraversaz said:


> That's a interesting library. Is it possible to change the syllables and if so what are the possibilities ?


You have five syllables in the performance patches, and you can select which syllables you want to use (one, two...). You cannot change the order of the syllables, so it's very limited in this aspect.


----------



## damstraversaz (Feb 2, 2021)

thanks a lot ! I really like the sound of this one but indeed it is an important limitation.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 2, 2021)

does it actually have less dynamic layers? How many does it have?


----------



## Scamper (Feb 2, 2021)

Nadav said:


> They skimped on the dynamic layers? :(





NeonMediaKJT said:


> does it actually have less dynamic layers? How many does it have?


Here's the note from support: 
"A general answer - women, men and ensembles feature 2 layers, and the children have only one dynamic layer."

So yes, it seems to be one dynamic layer less than there are in the full libraries. I think it's mostly the quietest dynamic layer, at least for Wotan and Freyja.

I don't mind it much, because you still get great content with choir essentials. There has to be a certain fairness for the devs as well and if there would be all dynamic layers included and you also get the performance patches and legatos from the library, I think most use cases would be covered with this selection. 
There would be even less of an incentive for people to get the full libraries, if they have Choir Essentials. Some limitations have to be chosen and I'm still happy with the selection, that we got.


----------



## Nadav (Feb 2, 2021)

See personally I don't like these kind of choices, they specifically wrote down "no compromises in dynamic range" I don't think you should harm the integrity of a product with this kind of limitations, this is not a demo it's still a paid product, the limitations are the selections themselves, there are only 4 patches so you should have the full 4 patches. I like what Audio Imperia did with Areia Lite, they didn't give you all the articulations but the articulations they did decide to include are completely uncompromised. In my mind if they select 4 patches they should be the full versions of those patches, this is still a €150 product, it doesn't have to include everything but if you do include something then don't cut it off at the knees. Also the syllable choices are nice but they are very specific, wouldn't a more general a,e,i,o,u vowels be more essential?


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Feb 2, 2021)

I was also wandering about that. I want some choir sounds, but I don’t think I can work with only 2 dynamic layers and that weird syllabes selection 


Nadav said:


> See personally I don't like these kind of choices, they specifically wrote down "no compromises in dynamic range" I don't think you should harm the integrity of a product with this kind of limitations, this is not a demo it's still a paid product, the limitations are the selections themselves, there are only 4 patches so you should have the full 4 patches. I like what Audio Imperia did with Areia Lite, they didn't give you all the articulations but the articulations they did decide to include are completely uncompromised. In my mind if they select 4 patches they should be the full versions of those patches, this is still a €150 product, it doesn't have to include everything but if you do include something then don't cut it off at the knees. Also the syllable choices are nice but they are very specific, wouldn't a more general a,e,i,o,u vowels be more essential?


----------



## Scamper (Feb 2, 2021)

Nadav said:


> In my mind if they select 4 patches they should be the full versions of those patches, this is still a €150 product, it doesn't have to include everything but if you do include something then don't cut it off at the knees. Also the syllable choices are nice but they are very specific, wouldn't a more general a,e,i,o,u vowels be more essential?


I see what you mean and there is always a degree of preference, what kind of limitations you'd like to see in a lite library.

It's not just 4 patches though. There are 4 performance patches and 6 Ah-legato patches, which are quite different. While there are fixed syllables in the performance patches, they feel like they connect really well and can be used anywhere, where you would use language, even if it's fake. There are enough of them, that it doesn't repeat too often, but if you want a specific sound, you can just select those syllables. Vowels have a quite different quality and other use cases, I would say.

It is a paid product and you get a whole lot of content for it, which is already flexible. You get parts of Storm Choir, Wotan, Freya and Arva, which are quality libraries and they're not cheap either. If you compare what you're getting for the money, Choir Essentials is way above all the others. It's good value and I for one don't see a reason to complain here.

Again, it's a lot about preference, but I wouldn't have liked, if there were only vowel-legatos. I love, that you get vowels and syllables. While you lose a bit of flexibility with more limited dynamic layers, you gain it in other ways.





Nadav said:


> It's weird because on their product page they wrote "with no compromises in dynamic range".


I agree with that though.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes this is not a "complete" choir library...it is an "essentials". You can get the FULL for around $1000 when you purchase the individual libraries.

Still, I think a "Pro" version of this library would be quite cool...maybe something in the $349 department, heh?


----------



## Nadav (Feb 2, 2021)

You’re right it is preference, personally I would rather have only 2 patches (women and men perhaps) and have them be the full patches with all dynamics and vowels instead of more patches but all of them cut down less expressive versions. It’s still very usable though and gives you an upgrade discount for the full libraries which is nice.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 4, 2021)

????


----------



## Strezov (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, the need for clarification probably comes from English being not our first language; in this case we were referring to the fact that the library has a very soft, angelic and delicate children choir, as well as an epic molto-vibrato choir ensemble and SATB sections in between, all of these having also dynamic layers. Dynamic layers inside a patch are not what defines the dynamic range of an *entire* product, probably we didn't express that properly.

Also, even though the libraries have aged well and we have happy users that love them, we tried to make sure that we still keep the full versions somehow exclusive to owners (in addition to trying to make CE very appealing to them - down to €39 which would cover the costs of serial numbers/encoding fee and server download traffic). Hope this all clears things up. Now I'm going back to the windowless studio space that I call my second home ))

Best wishes from Bulgaria,
George


----------



## lgmcben (Feb 9, 2021)

Is it possible to randomize the syllables? Not just for the Choir Essentials but for this series in general (Wotan, Freyja, Arva, StormChoirUltimate, ...)


----------



## h.s.j.e (Feb 9, 2021)

Strezov said:


> Hi, the need for clarification probably comes from English being not our first language; in this case we were referring to the fact that the library has a very soft, angelic and delicate children choir, as well as an epic molto-vibrato choir ensemble and SATB sections in between, all of these having also dynamic layers. Dynamic layers inside a patch are not what defines the dynamic range of an *entire* product, probably we didn't express that properly.
> 
> Also, even though the libraries have aged well and we have happy users that love them, we tried to make sure that we still keep the full versions somehow exclusive to owners (in addition to trying to make CE very appealing to them - down to €39 which would cover the costs of serial numbers/encoding fee and server download traffic). Hope this all clears things up. Now I'm going back to the windowless studio space that I call my second home ))
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. That makes sense to me. 

And while I was sad to discover that most of the patches don't handle pp very well, I still absolutely love the choir. It's been a ton of fun to use, and for a first "real" choir library, it's been incredibly inspiring.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 9, 2021)

Guys can someone explain to me how only one dynamic layer works? Do the record one layer of intensity with no crossfade? I've always wondered how it works. From presumption, 2 layers would mean I crossfade from one dynamic to another one, but how does only 1 layer work?


----------



## bill5 (Feb 10, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> And it's for Kontakt Player too.


This looked perfect for me until I read that :( Hoping for the day it goes to its own player.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 10, 2021)

bill5 said:


> This looked perfect for me until I read that :( Hoping for the day it goes to its own player.


you don't use kontakt at all?


----------



## bill5 (Feb 10, 2021)

As little as possible. Hate the product, hate the company. To each their own though. I know many here like it and this does sound like a great deal.

And my choir needs are not extreme; I may buy an orchestral library with one that is good enough.

EDIT: just visited the site and it appears you can use the FREE player for this. I wish the person who said "needs Kontakt Player" had been more specific ("Kontakt Player" can be ambiguous). I'm back in business.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 10, 2021)

Kontakt Player is usually known to be the free version of Kontakt...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 10, 2021)

bill5 said:


> As little as possible. Hate the product, hate the company. To each their own though. I know many here like it and this does sound like a great deal.
> 
> And my choir needs are not extreme; I may buy an orchestral library with one that is good enough.
> 
> EDIT: just visited the site and it appears you can use the FREE player for this. I wish the person who said "needs Kontakt Player" had been more specific ("Kontakt Player" can be ambiguous). I'm back in business.


Yep. I agree it's confusing.
But for future reference, "Kontakt Player" will always mean the free version.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah right. Then how do you explain this:






So I have a "Kontakt 6 Player" and "Kontakt Player 5." Based on your logic, both are the free version. Yeah that's not confusing. 

NI is a joke IMO.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 11, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Yeah right. Then how do you explain this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major version numbers of Kontakt and Kontakt Player can coexist; they are installed in separate folders and have different filenames. That may end with K6, though, because they have dropped the version number from the file names, so K7 may replace it when the time comes.


----------



## PianoWithSam (Feb 13, 2021)

Have read through this thread and this looks to be a good purchase for me. Seems to be pretty flexibile and offer a good range of options and uses for different types of composition.

Am using BBC SO Core and my only choir at the moment is the Spitifre Labs  
If anyone disagrees, please speak now!


----------



## Nadav (Feb 13, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> Have read through this thread and this looks to be a good purchase for me. Seems to be pretty flexibile and offer a good range of options and uses for different types of composition.
> 
> Am using BBC SO Core and my only choir at the moment is the Spitifre Labs
> If anyone disagrees, please speak now!


Ticked all the boxes until the cut down dynamic range part, can't be limited like that. I don't mind missing features but I can't have the ones that are there be crippled. I don't buy libraries for sketching, I need them to be fully usable in a project and voices need dynamic range.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Feb 13, 2021)

Cool concept, @StrezovSampling and congratulations to the release!
Look forward to check out all the specs of the library next week.


----------



## Scamper (Feb 13, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Guys can someone explain to me how only one dynamic layer works? Do the record one layer of intensity with no crossfade? I've always wondered how it works. From presumption, 2 layers would mean I crossfade from one dynamic to another one, but how does only 1 layer work?


I think typically, when only one recorded dynamic layer is used and you turn down CC1, volume is lowered and there's probably a high cut filter coming in to somewhat give the impression of a lower dynamic. This technique is probably used with multiple dynamic layers as well to smoothen the crossfade and expand the range a tad.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Feb 13, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> Have read through this thread and this looks to be a good purchase for me. Seems to be pretty flexibile and offer a good range of options and uses for different types of composition.
> 
> Am using BBC SO Core and my only choir at the moment is the Spitifre Labs
> If anyone disagrees, please speak now!



Then it is a great entry point I d'say!


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd leave this here in case people are interested. I've done a little walkthrough on how I used Choir Essentials in my demo. Let me know if you have any questions about anything. 
The intro price is still available for a few days, and even if I'm obviously a bit biased on the issue, I really do think it's a great bargain at that cost.


----------



## PianoWithSam (Feb 24, 2021)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey everyone, just thought I'd leave this here in case people are interested. I've done a little walkthrough on how I used Choir Essentials in my demo. Let me know if you have any questions about anything.
> The intro price is still available for a few days, and even if I'm obviously a bit biased on the issue, I really do think it's a great bargain at that cost.



Really useful video, thank you!

Track sounds fabulous by the way. What libraries are you using for the rest of the orchestra?


----------



## Markrs (Feb 24, 2021)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey everyone, just thought I'd leave this here in case people are interested. I've done a little walkthrough on how I used Choir Essentials in my demo. Let me know if you have any questions about anything.
> The intro price is still available for a few days, and even if I'm obviously a bit biased on the issue, I really do think it's a great bargain at that cost.



This sounded amazing. As I mentioned in my YouTube comment really reminded me of the music of John Rutter (more known for his carols, but love his orchestral music for course, like his requiem).


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Feb 24, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> Really useful video, thank you!
> 
> Track sounds fabulous by the way. What libraries are you using for the rest of the orchestra?





Markrs said:


> This sounded amazing. As I mentioned in my YouTube comment really reminded me of the music of John Rutter (more known for his carols, but love his orchestral music for course, like his requiem).


Thanks guys ! There's a lot of other libraries, since it also was a bit of a test run for my new template. But I think the main ones I used are : Berlin Woodwinds, Cinematic Studio Brass, Cinebrass, Spitfire Percussions, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Afflatus, Fluid Shorts, Cinematic Studio Strings and Vista. I'm sure that I forgot a few here and there.

And as I said in the comments, very glad that it reminded you of Rutter. I sang the Magnificat when I was younger, instantly fell in love with his music.


----------



## DennyB (Feb 24, 2021)

Just bought this... sooo good. So worth $100. The playability alone might lead me to let EW choirs atrophy away.

so good.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey guys, could someone post a clip playing from quiet to loud dynamics just so i can get a feel for how the crossfade is? As mentioned already, there are less dynamic layers so it'd be nice to hear how that sounds. Would really appreciate it!


----------



## Nadav (Feb 26, 2021)

Flyo said:


> I was looking for this one Lib, its a good one but, but the omission of the Vowels stop me because only vowels I need, but the package already announce what her or not. But now I encountered this... how can the Company says "no compromises in dynamic range" and cut dynamics layers? this is false advertise. I love the sound of it, but common


They explained that choice of words, apparently they meant dynamics as in the general capabilities of the library and not dynamic layers. It's a good product just not exactly what I was looking for, I need something more expressive with more of the basic vowels, otherwise it's a good value library.


----------



## Flyo (Feb 26, 2021)

Nadav said:


> They explained that choice of words, apparently they meant dynamics as in the general capabilities of the library and not dynamic layers. It's a good product just not exactly what I was looking for, I need something more expressive with more of the basic vowels, otherwise it's a good value library.


I read it from there web, and when i read immediately assume what's its writen there. Its a good package of course, but the lacks of dynamics on boys&girls choir let me with kind of felling incomplete.


----------

